# [SOLVED] Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU &amp; possible overheating.



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello, here are my specs

OS Name	Microsoft Windows 8

System Model	p6-2317c

System Manufacturer	Hewlett-Packard

System Type	x64-based PC

Processor	AMD A6-5400K APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, 3600 Mhz, 1 Core(s), 2 Logical Processor(s)

Installed Physical Memory (RAM)	8.00 GB	
Available Physical Memory	5.68 GB	

PSU - 300w
(btw is there a way to check the watts without taking the side panel off? Like some software I can run?)

And that is that. Now my question is will my power supply be capable of supporting an extra Graphics Card and will my computer need better cooling because I only have 1 fan other than my Processor fan? I know I can overclock my processor but I would rather not unless you really suggest it.

If my PSU checks out, what graphics card (between $50 - $150) would you suggest and why? 

I play Borderlands 2 - Planetside 2 - Left 4 Dead 2 - Portal 2 - COD MW3 - Skyrim - Minecraft. (I play these on my other computer btw)


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*

No matter what card you upgrade to, you'll want a MINIMUM 550 watt psu....
that said, it will depend on what graphics card you choose as to what psu you'll need, but no matter what, that 300 watt PSU won't get it.
Also, I assume that its an OEM computer, in which case the PSU is probably the cheapest brand they could get...not very good. 
I'll leave it up to the admins to actually help, but again...If you upgrade the GPU, you'll have to upgrade the PSU with a good (SeaSonic comes to mind) 550 watt..or more PSU


This article on PSU's might help a bit too.


http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*

How do you feel about the possibility of overclocking my CPU? Would it be worth it and what about adding more ram? Or is 8gb enough?


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*

IF its OEM, I doubt you can OC it at all, I'll let and admin get on that part as I don't know that much about overclocking. 8gb of RAM is plenty, very few programs use even 4. My computer(custom built by myself) has 8gb because RA wasn't overly expensive when I built it earlier this year...anything over 8gb is REALLY wasted...lol


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*

it might be slightly overclockable to 3.8ghz, and I also noticed its a single core processor, which I may be wrong, but if so it MIGHT not do any good to upgrade the GPU because the newer cards might get bogged down by the single CPU..
I may be wrong about that though. 
Also, what motherboard does the compute have, and are you sure that it has a space for a graphics card?

curioius as to how old this computer is


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*

Yes I am sure there is space for the graphics card. It has 2 logical processors so I figured that would work good with the Graphics card and the PCIe slot is 16x so its built to have a GPU added because your not gunna put a sound card or anything else in a 16x PCIe slot expecially when WIFI is built in to the mobo. It is actually overclockable to 4.6 I looked it up before I bought it. Maybe slightly less than that like 4.4 or something but the processor it literally built to be overclocked. I know that 3.6 GHz processor speed is pretty great but I am questioning it because AMD and Intel have different standards so 3.6 GHz might equal 2.2 in Intels language, I'm not sure. Thats why I brought the overclocking subject up. Haha


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*

This computer is brand new. Just unboxed it a week ago. It was referbished so not BRAND new but it looks brand new so I doubt it was used probably just defected when it was built so they fixed the defect and sold it as referbished is what I am assuming. It looks brand new. Running windows 8 pre installed I did nothing to the operating system except enter the prompted info. I posted the Make and Model above.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*

I dont think you understand the overclocking bit. Your cpu is overclockable but since your system is an OEM system then manufacturers lock the BIOS so you cannot do things like overclocking because in the past people overclocked and damaged their systems then put in warranty claims saying the system is knackered. So the manufacturers of OEM system stop people from being able to overclock so they cannot claim warranties.

Secondly the gpu has nothing to do with wether you have two logical processors it has to do with if you have the relevant pcie slot in your system and have the space and the power supply unit to accomodate the new graphics card.

If you want to know about overclocking read my guides in the overclocking section, people who overclock their systems also tend to build their own systems because then they are not restircted by OEM rules.


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*

Even if manufacturers lock the BIOS there is always ways around unlocking the BIOS or simply using a different method to overclock the CPU, right? I have no idea, I've never actually done it but I have been working with computers and with networking for 2 years now and have learned that with computing, it is rare that something cannot be done. Such as the manufacturers locking my BIOS, there HAS to be a way around that. If there isn't, what makes building your own PC different? Like, why is it possible then and not OEM, whats the difference? I have no idea, my name has a reason behind it so I'm not trying to act smart because I know I can say and ask some pretty dumb things. haha


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*

When you buy parts for a computer abd put them together yourself then everything is just as standard so everything can be changed, upgraded or manipulated. With systems that are built by manufacturers like HP etc the motherboard the chips on the motherboard are different and built to their specifictaions. Usually with an oem system when you go into to the BIOS all you can do is view the information such as what cpu there is and what hard drives there are etc but you cannot change any settings. So really all that the BIOS will do is detect new pieces of hardware and show you temperature information.

You can get software that you can use to overclock but if you ask any overclocker (I have been overclocking for 20 years) they will tell you never to use software to overclock and that's because overclocking with software through windows can cause some pretty nasty side affects. Now I cannot comment on how overclocking affects a system with an oem locked BIOS but on normal systems where you can overclock in the BIOS but someone does it with software in windows it does cause problems and most of the time software will only get you a small overclock which is pointless. You either overclock alot or you do not.

There is no way around a locked BIOS apart from trying to flash it with some third party BIOS made for your system which could make your system useless and if that went wrong there is no fix to resolve it.

Why not go into your BIOS and see if you can change any settings, if you can change anything like the FSB, multiplier,dram speed,vcore and dram voltage then you can overclock. If you cant do any of that then you cant.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*

In summary, you purchased an OEM and they are pretty much what you bought is what you got.
You have a PCI-E X16 slot so you can add a dedicated GPU but a PSU upgrade would be necessary to avoid damage.
OC'ing new CPU's, even if it was possible, is pretty pointless. Your 3.6GHz Dual Core CPU should do about anything you want. 
8GB of RAM is more than enough.


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*

Tyree, I may be looking at this wrong, but
Processor AMD A6-5400K APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, 3600 Mhz, 1 Core(s), 2 Logical Processor(s)

says Single Core...but 2 Logical Processors....
so is it a Single Core or Dual Core.. please enlighten me...lol


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*

I originally only looked on Newegg and they list that CPU as Dual-Core.
I just looked at AMD's site and Amazon and they also say Dual-Core.


Newegg: AMD A6-5400K Trinity 3.6GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) Socket FM2 65W Dual-Core Desktop APU (CPU + GPU) with DirectX 11 Graphic AMD Radeon HD 7540D AD540KOKHJBOX - Newegg.com

AMD: AMD Dual Core A6-Series APU for Desktops A6-5400K with Radeon HD 7540D (AD540KOKHJBOX) Details

Amazon: Amazon.com: AMD A6-5400K APU 3.6Ghz Processor AD540KOKHJBOX: Computers & Accessories


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*



> says Single Core...but 2 Logical Processors....
> so is it a Single Core or Dual Core.. please enlighten me.


Semantics

To answer this, you have to look at the architecture of the chip. The AMD FM2 procs (Trinity core) are based on AMDs Piledriver architecture, which in turn is based on Bulldozer. They use a 'modular' design, where each pair of cores is organized as a single module with some shared components.

The A6-5400K has one module made up of two physical cores plus a shared instruction decoder and shared L1 and L2 cache. 

PS: Just a bit of (useless?) trivia. This technology is based on "Clustered Integer Core" micro-architecture, developed by DEC (Digital Equipment Corp.) in 1996 with the Alpha RISC microprocessor.


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*



Tyree said:


> In summary, you purchased an OEM and they are pretty much what you bought is what you got.
> You have a PCI-E X16 slot so you can add a dedicated GPU but a PSU upgrade would be necessary to avoid damage.
> OC'ing new CPU's, even if it was possible, is pretty pointless. Your 3.6GHz Dual Core CPU should do about anything you want.
> 8GB of RAM is more than enough.


So you're saying if I upgrade my PSU & GPU my system will support with Borderlands 2 and Planetside 2 pretty easily? If this is the case, what would you suggest for a GPU?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*

yes it will run those game.

What budget for a GPU?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*



greenbrucelee said:


> What budget for a GPU?


And PSU.


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*

I really wouldn't wanna spend much, I've ran a number of "Can You Run It" tests and I seem to be passing all of them. Do you think I have a decent enough system without needing to upgrade?

*OS Name* Microsoft Windows 8OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation	
*System Manufacturer* Hewlett-Packard	
*System Model* p6-2317c	
*System Type* x64-based PC	
_*Processor*_ AMD A6-5400K APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, 3600 Mhz, 1 Core(s), 2 Logical Processor(s)
_*BaseBoard Manufacturer*_ MSI
_*Installed Physical Memory (RAM)*_ 8.00 GB	
_*--Display-*_-
_*Name*_ AMD Radeon HD 7540D
_*Adapter RAM*_ 512.00 MB (536,870,912 bytes)

The 300W is what I saw on the PSU itself, I'm not 100% sure but it said max load of 300W so thats what I figured. If I were to upgrade this, what would you suggest? But only if you think I should.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*

It depends what graphics card you end up going for.


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*

What I'm wondering is my GPU/CPU are combined into an APU, correct? Now if I upgrade my GPU to a card instead of onboard will that negatively effect my APU or will it help it? Not sure how that works. APU's confuse me.


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*

As for my balance, I wouldn't spend more than $300 tops. Due to in the future, as in 1-2 years from now, I am looking at building my own Computer. I also own an Asus G75 Republic of Gamers laptop that I use for my primary gaming system, which is why $300 is my max, because it wouldn't be worth putting more than that into it. Thats why I'm wondering if my system would benefit alot or just a little. Would it be worth the upgrade?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*



techidiotc said:


> Now if I upgrade my GPU to a card instead of onboard will that negatively effect my APU or will it help it? Not sure how that works. APU's confuse me.


When a dedicated GPU is installed, the Mobo will default to the dedicated GPU with no negative effects to the Onboard Graphics. If/when the dedicated GPU is removed, the Mobo will default back to the Onboard.
A GPU and PSU upgrade is within that budget and should make gaming a more enjoyable experience than using a laptop.


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*

What would you suggest for my system?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*

What's the budget?


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*

Budget is $300 max, preferable less, but I'm curious if my processor will support my upgraded GPU. I'm not sure how to check all the compatabilities and functionalities.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*

A 3.6GHz CPU will not have any bottleneck issues.

A 2GB Sapphire 7850 runs about $170 on Newegg: SAPPHIRE 100355OCL Radeon HD 7850 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card OC Version - Newegg.com

A 620W Modular PSU for $90: SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

Or a 650W PSU for $90.

XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*

As Tyree said you wont get any bottlenecking issues.


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*

Is there any graphical limitations to using HDMI? and I know a 3.0 GPU can run even if the mobo only supports 2.0 but does my board support 3.0 GPU's and how do I check that? As for the 3.6 GHz processor it is an AMD and a 3.6 in their eyes as you guys already know isn't a 3.6 in Intels. What is the best way of comparing? What is the best way to determine what is and isn't compatible in a way that would maximize performance?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*

HDMI is HDMI. If your motherboard has PCIE 3 slots then it will support the card.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*

DVI and HDMI both offer the same Digital signal. HDMI includes Audio capability.


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*



techidiotc said:


> As for the 3.6 GHz processor it is an AMD and a 3.6 in their eyes as you guys already know isn't a 3.6 in Intels. What is the best way of comparing? What is the best way to determine what is and isn't compatible in a way that would maximize performance?


I don't wanna buy a graphic card my Chip can't support.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*

Your CPU is 3.6GHz and should run at 3.6GHz. 



Tyree said:


> A 3.6GHz CPU will not have any bottleneck issues.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*



techidiotc said:


> I don't wanna buy a graphic card my Chip can't support.


Not going to be an issue at your price point.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*

you wont have any bottleneck even if you went for nvidia titan.


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*



greenbrucelee said:


> you wont have any bottleneck even if you went for nvidia titan.



lol wish I could have a titan, just for bragging rights.


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*



Tyree said:


> A 3.6GHz CPU will not have any bottleneck issues.
> 
> A 2GB Sapphire 7850 runs about $170 on Newegg: SAPPHIRE 100355OCL Radeon HD 7850 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card OC Version - Newegg.com
> 
> ...


I have decided to purchase the titan and test your theory. Haha I wish. I have decided on this gpu mentioned above but not sure which psu to purchase. Which of the 2 is better?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*

Toss a coin they are both good, the Seasonic is modular so the wiring would in the case would be neater.


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*

Yeah I'm taking the modular one. Dont know how I missed that.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*

Good choice and best of luck.


----------



## techidiotc (Sep 25, 2011)

Went with this one instead of the 7850 gpu. Hope it's not too much for my APU. 

Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100354OC-2L Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 CrossFireX Support Video Card


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading GPU, question on GPU PSU & possible overheating.*



Tyree said:


> A 3.6GHz CPU will not have any bottleneck issues.


----------

